# Eskabo Da'an



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2009)

Eskabo Da'an Grand Master Robert Castro does some comparisons of various fma ideas.
[yt]zrj5fyuG5p8[/yt]





ESKABO Brotherhood of warriors 2009
 [yt]dEl6Cekne78[/yt]


----------



## brokenbonz (Oct 26, 2009)

pretty awesome


----------

